# Windows In A Box



## rabgary (Aug 8, 2001)

> "Ever get tired of searching for a setting inside the control panel?Inside Windows Xp are hundreds of settings that require endless clicking through the Operating System that can get really frustrating.Windows in a box was designed to eliminate all that.Sits on your desktop,easy to navigate,and puts an end to all the frustration of endless searching for settings."


This is a pretty cool little tool.No install required either.

WINDOWS IN A BOX


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

That's very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Tildy (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you....nifty tool.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Like, Oh mah gad. Even thought i know where most option windows and setting 'panels' are, thats pretty neat. :up:
Nice post


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

So who knew that windows has a built in media player other than WMP? I clicked on "Media Player 2" in Windows in a Box and up popped a small media player! It's not listed in "Accessories", what's the deal?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Haha i know what you're talking about CTPhil. My school's administrator will take away student's Windows media player if a teacher asks them to, but I highly doubt he blocks that one as well. Ive found many neat things about windows out of necessity because of how much the PC's are locked down at my school. We dont have taskbar notification icons, and we cant right click our taskbar >_>'


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

nice


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

... and the developer of "WindowsInaBox" is a friend of Jenna Jameson!   :up:


----------



## NetGuru() (Apr 27, 2006)

It would be nice but: it appears like its meant to work only if your operating system drive is C:.
Myne is not and this cute little utility does not seem to be able to find its way out of the c drive letter. Maybe im doing something wrong?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Surprisingly lightweight! Only 160 KB zipped.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

NetGuru() said:


> It would be nice but: it appears like its meant to work only if your operating system drive is C:.
> Myne is not and this cute little utility does not seem to be able to find its way out of the c drive letter. Maybe im doing something wrong?


Just send an email to the developer "loreto.re" at "gmail.com" and tell him your concern. Perhaps it would be an easy correction. For example using the variable *SystemRoot*, instead of a default *C:\* as the assumed drive. (If that is the issue.)


----------



## ameliaa (May 3, 2007)

Ok i downloaded this but after i shut my computer down i can't find it!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Where did you download it to


----------



## ameliaa (May 3, 2007)

To my desktop.

I just tried to download it again and when i try to unzip it, it say corrupt file.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.
The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later. 

Are you the site owner? Avoid service interruptions in the future by increasing your data transfer limit! Find out how. 

Learn more about data transfer.

I have uploaded mine


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

ameliaa said:


> Ok i downloaded this but after i shut my computer down i can't find it!


Download it again. open it then copy it to your desktop.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Cant Frank the site is down see my post


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Blackmirror said:


> Cant Frank the site is down see my post


I just did it worked fo me.......


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL well it wouldnt for me

did you try to download thats when i get the error


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Blackmirror said:


> LOL well it wouldnt for me
> 
> did you try to download thats when i get the error


opened it with the link you posted, clicked open with. then just copied it to my desk top, works fine....


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

No Frank the link in the first post

the main link 
i get an error

http://bigdaddydesign.5gbfree.com/windowsinabox.htm


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Blackmirror said:


> No Frank the link in the first post
> 
> the main link
> i get an error
> ...


Just tried it working fine for me....


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.
The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later. 

Are you the site owner? Avoid service interruptions in the future by increasing your data transfer limit! Find out how. 

Learn more about data transfer.

i get that when i try to download from the bottom link


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Blackmirror said:


> Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.
> The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later.
> 
> Are you the site owner? Avoid service interruptions in the future by increasing your data transfer limit! Find out how.
> ...


Very strange......perhaps IE is blocking it, I am using FF... I can e-mail it to you if you like...


----------

